# Former SSF Members (Petawawa) 1977-1995



## wildman0101 (8 Jul 2010)

Looking for all former member's of the SSF formed in Petawawa. The Special Service
Force was formed in Apr 1977. 

Special Service Force consisted of:

Special Service Force
From www.canadiansoldiers.com
The Special Service Force (SSF) was created on 1 Apr 1977
after the disbandment of 2 Combat Group. The SSF was a 
brigade-sized organization based at CFB Petawawa,
 made up of:

The Canadian Airborne Regiment 
1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment 
8th Canadian Hussars (P.L.)xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
2nd Regiment Royal Canadian Horse Artillery 

The brigade was a light, air-transportable force with an 
airborne capability that could be inserted quickly into 
any national or international theatre of operations. The 
role of the Special Service Force (SSF) had not changed
significantly by 1943, when, according to DND, its role 
was "to provide general purpose, combat-ready land 
forces in accordance with assigned tasks." 

Uniform Insignia
The brigade's insignia featured a winged dagger, similar 
to that worn by the British Special Air Service.

This Brigade was reformed in 1977 after the original 
......First Special force of the 2nd World War known as...... 
                           
                    "The Devils Brigade".

I'am currently looking for all former member's of the SSF
and I'm hoping to form an association. A very unique band 
of brother's. Our history is not well known, as a combined 
force's Brigade. All input irregardless will be well recieved.
Thank-You. Oson's (we dare)
Best Regard's all,
Scoty B.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jul 2010)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> The Canadian Airborne Regiment
> 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment
> 8th Canadian Hussars (P.L.)xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 2nd Regiment Royal Canadian Horse Artillery



You are forgetting a few.......


----------



## Jammer (8 Jul 2010)

SSF HQ and Sigs
2 FD Amb
RCD
2 CER
427 Tac Hel Sqn (before SOAS)


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Jul 2010)

Sorry,further to my last also included:
1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment 
2 Field Ambulance 
Royal Canadian Dragoons 
2 Military Police Platoon 
2 Combat Engineer Regiment 
2nd Royal Canadian Horse Artillery 
2 Service Battalion 
2 Intelligence Platoon 
427 Tactical Helicopter Squadron 
22nd Air Defence Regiment 
SSF HQ & Signals Squadron 
Hope this cover's all. 
Thanks,
Scoty B


----------



## 57Chevy (8 Jul 2010)

Wildman
             I was posted from 3RCR to 2Cdo 01 Apr 77
            that would be from Petawawa to Petawawa ;D
             Are you a member of the CAFA ?

      "The brigade's insignia featured a winged dagger, similar 
           to that worn by the British Special Air Service."

       Same as this one attached:


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Jul 2010)

57chev,
      Sorry I'am not. I did wear the SSF Flash but i was 8-CH. Just a zipper-head.
      Cheer's,
      Scoty B


----------



## 57Chevy (8 Jul 2010)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> 57chev,
> Sorry I'am not. I did wear the SSF Flash but i was 8-CH. Just a zipper-head.
> Cheer's,
> Scoty B


               Thought maybe you were an airborne gunner
     cheers to you too
             57C


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jul 2010)

Hubby wore the "flying butter knife" as part of HQ & Sigs.


----------



## Bin-Rat (11 Jul 2010)

My Brother was 2 SSF, way back in the early 80's he was a MSEOP,
 I will pass this information over to him, and he can take it from here..


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jul 2010)

Bin-Rat said:
			
		

> My Brother was 2 SSF, ...........................



There was no such animal.  No such thing as 2 SSF.


----------



## Jammer (11 Jul 2010)

Maybe 2 Svc Bn?


----------



## Bin-Rat (11 Jul 2010)

Sorry wasn't thinking when I typed that, Yes he was 2 Svc Bn....


----------



## X Royal (13 Jul 2010)

I was in 1 RCR (London) from 78-81.
We also held the AMF role.


----------



## wildman0101 (13 Jul 2010)

Hello All,
Thank-you for the responses. Appreciated. Basically I was thinking about starting 
an association for SSF member's who served since it's inception in 1977. The SSF
was reformed in Petawawa after the 1st Special Service Force (the Devil's Brigade).
Anyway I was proud to wear the SSF Flash and being a (small) part of the history 
associated with the 1st Special Service Force (The Devil's Brigade). 
Thank-You and best regard's all,
Scoty B
P.S. Oson's (We Dare)


----------



## Lance Wiebe (14 Jul 2010)

Scoty;

I was there, as you know.  Many of us were on the parade where they officially "branded" us the SSF.  Many of the original members of the SSF from WWII were on the parade as well.

I've always thought that the concept of the SSF was flawed, basically a light Brigade, with the CAR, some light artillery and a troop of Lynx capable of being air dropped.  No direct fire weaponry, limited anti-tank capability and extremely limited anti-air capability.  

I really don't know what role the SSF could have taken in time of conflict.  If they were deployed in harms way, the above limitations, combined with limited resupply would have really limited the Force to a minor role.

The idea may have been a good one, but lack of proper equipment really hurt the whole plan.  I suppose it did give an excuse to keep the CAR as a fully formed Unit.

One thing you could say, we were an extremely fit Brigade!  Man, we did a lot of PT!

Lance


----------



## xo31@711ret (14 Jul 2010)

Hi Lance, I remember when I was a young pup in London during the early 80's, I was told we were the 'reaction' force up north (remember our Macco Norway ex's  ;D ) & that we were basically a minor speed bump to slow down the communist hoard es for 12 to 24 hours while the rest of NATO got it's proverbial sh*t together for the final battle.


----------



## marshall sl (14 Jul 2010)

from youtube  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br9HvOm7JXU


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Jul 2010)

2 RCHA 78-86


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Jul 2010)

Lance,
          Yes i do remember that. And the PT. The old knee's are still reminding me LOL.
Bruce do you remember a fellow called Dad? He was 2 RCHA. Anyway went through 
basic with him. Can't for the life of me remeber his name but I'am looking at some
pic's from (basic)  Cornwallis. I'll see if i can get them put on disk and upload.
Cheer's,
Scoty B
P.S. Quick Reaction Force 10-12 hrs to Germany. Right. On a Bug-out.


----------



## 57Chevy (18 Sep 2010)

Of interest to SSF Members.
Joe Drouin offers a SSF lapel pin at a reasonable price
They have 2 models to choose from.


----------



## armyvern (18 Sep 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Hubby wore the "flying butter knife" as part of HQ & Sigs.



...

...

...

How many beers have we had together?? And now ... finally!! I think I know now from where I recognized him!


----------



## Journeyman (20 Sep 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> How many beers have we had together?? And now ... finally!! I think I know now from where I recognized him!


Maybe he just looks different....now that you're not dancing on the speakers at Sassy's  >


----------



## wildman0101 (20 Sep 2010)

57chevy,
               Thanks for the info. Would love to get a hold of a few of those lapel pins.
               You wouldn't know how I can get a-hold of Joe if possible. Thank's.
               Best Regard's,
               OSON'S
               Scoty B


----------



## mariomike (20 Sep 2010)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> You wouldn't know how I can get a-hold of Joe if possible. Thank's.



http://www.joedrouin.com/


----------



## wildman0101 (20 Sep 2010)

mariomike,
Thanks. Appreciated.
Scoty B


----------



## X Royal (20 Sep 2010)

The USA/Canada arrowhead on the pins was never part of the SSF uniform or insignia of the the Canadian Brigade group we are talking about. Yes there was a historical connection back to the joint force from WW2 (Devil's Brigade) but the arrowhead was not part of the Canadian uniform for the era we are discussing. Now if he had a pin without the arrowhead available I'd be interested.


----------



## wildman0101 (22 Sep 2010)

x royal correct however.

Uniform Insignia
The brigade's insignia featured a winged dagger, similar 
to that worn by the British Special Air Service.



Reply #14 on: July 14, 2010, 05:26:44 »Quote (lance wiebe)
Scoty;

I was there, as you know.  Many of us were on the parade where they officially "branded" us the SSF.  Many of the original members of the SSF from WWII were on the parade as well.

The lapel pin's 57 chevy mentioned were made up and given to the member's of the
First Special Service Force (Devil's Brigade) that attended the formation parade in 1977
as a keepsake(momento). As for myself i was damn proud to wear the SSF patch and 
proud of all my brethen who also wore it. 
I would also like to see a lapel with the SSF badge also. And one with the Arrow head 
referring to the combined US/CANADA. As far as I'm concerned when they re-formed 
that brigade in Pet(SSF) we became a lil part of history so to speak. The original FSSF
are well known and world famous. They own thier thunder. They walked thier walk
and I will never steal thier thunder. I will however honor them for the contribution's,
sacrifice's,courage and bravery they own.  
Best Regard's all,
Scoty B


----------



## 57Chevy (24 Sep 2010)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> I would also like to see a lapel with the SSF badge
> Scoty B



That is exactly what I have been looking for. That was the closest to it that I could find.
So far.......anyway :
And it's in the mail ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Sep 2010)

And don't forget the Op Tasked coys from the QOR, LEdmR & RWestR! (hey, stop throwing things... ;D)


----------



## Jungle (24 Sep 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> And don't forget the Op Tasked coys from the QOR, LEdmR & RWestR! (hey, stop throwing things... ;D)



And the R du Sag; but these units (or their tasked sub-units) were never part of the SSF.


----------



## 57Chevy (24 Sep 2010)

The Devil's Brigade (also called The Black Devils and The Black Devils' Brigade),
 officially the First Special Service Force:Devil's Brigade
They got the 'Black Devils' name because the soldiers camuflaged themselves for night attacks by blackening their faces.
A German soldier wrote in his diary, "The black devils are all around us"

The 1st SSF was disbanded 5 December 1944 in a field near Villeneuve-Loubet. Villeneuve-Loubet holds a special place in the history of the Force, not only because the unit was broken up there, but also because it is one of the villages that the 1st SSF had the hardest time capturing in southern France, on 26 August 1944. The day the unit was disbanded, the American commander held a parade honouring the unit. To end the ceremony, the Canadian elements were dismissed by being honoured by the American troops with a marchpast, eyes right, officers saluting.


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Sep 2010)

OSONS


----------



## CADMAN (29 Sep 2010)

I served in Petawawa as a MSE OP from 85-87.
Anyone out there that served from 85-87?


----------



## Cdnleaf (29 Sep 2010)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> Scoty;
> 
> 
> I've always thought that the concept of the SSF was flawed, basically a light Brigade, with the CAR, some light artillery and a troop of Lynx capable of being air dropped.  No direct fire weaponry, limited anti-tank capability and extremely limited anti-air capability.
> ...



Not sure about that, prior to 2 Bde it was as capable as anything was in the CF at the time. DF=2 RCHA, AA = 1 AD Regt, AT = Tow Pl and RCD.  Some might suggest that the inf bn had more teeth at the time with Pioneers, Tow and Mortars.

Completely agree with the point about the PT.  All the best.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2010)

Cdnleaf said:
			
		

> Not sure about that, prior to 2 Bde it was as capable as anything was in the CF at the time. DF=2 RCHA, AA = 1 AD Regt, AT = Tow Pl and RCD.  Some might suggest that the inf bn had more teeth at the time with Pioneers, Tow and Mortars.
> 
> Completely agree with the point about the PT.  All the best.



Cdnleaf

Those units may have been part of the SSF ( 1 AD Regt only a year or so before disbandment and never really trained, nor effective at that time.)  What would actually have been deployed by airdrop would have been the CAR, the Jump Bty, a Jump Troop of 2 CER, and a Jump Troop from the RCD.   The largest direct fire wpns would have been .50 Cal, M-72 and Carl G.  The largest indirect fire would have been 105 from L5s.  There was for the most part no AA until just before disbandment, and 1 AD Regt to the best of my knowledge had no Operational Jumpers.


----------



## Cdnleaf (29 Sep 2010)

I reread Lance's post, though not stated I appreciate where he was going with that i.e. air drop capability as you noted below.  Depending on when you served with the SSF; as lance, yourself, myself - it was different.  During my time CAR was not the main effort, the transition in in ops was already occurring, and unfortunately we all know what happened to the Regt.  Dan.


----------



## wildman0101 (2 Oct 2010)

Outstanding response's.. 57 chevy

They got the 'Black Devils' name because the soldiers camuflaged themselves for night attacks by blackening their faces.
A German soldier wrote in his diary, "The black devils are all around us" Bang On 57 
Scoty B


The day the unit was disbanded, the American commander held a parade honouring the unit. 
To end the ceremony, the Canadian elements were dismissed by being honoured by the American troops with a marchpast, eyes right, officers saluting.
Man I wish i could have seen that.

right George I concur.

Good post's all. Thank-You Glad to see such an interest. 

OSONS,
Scoty B


----------



## loadie (15 Oct 2010)

2 Svc Bn   1990-95


----------



## Swingline1984 (15 Oct 2010)

Scoty B,

Lots of talk here ref the FSSF.  Have you thought of affiliating your associations?  They are well ahead of you as an organization and your proposed group could go a long way in preserving their memory. Although I do believe their current Canadian ties lie with CANSOFCOM and CSOR more specifically, the SSF does share that lineage and could only enhance the relationship.

Link to the FSSF:  http://firstspecialserviceforce.net/


----------



## 57Chevy (15 Oct 2010)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> Scoty B,
> 
> Lots of talk here ref the FSSF.  Have you thought of affiliating your associations?  They are well ahead of you as an organization and your proposed group could go a long way in preserving their memory. Although I do believe their current Canadian ties lie with CANSOFCOM and CSOR more specifically, the SSF does share that lineage and could only enhance the relationship.
> 
> Link to the FSSF:  http://firstspecialserviceforce.net/


It most certainly does, and could also go further than that.
a little "not to forget" quote from wikipedia:
"The success, esprit and discipline of FSSF became a template for building modern special forces worldwide." :nod:


----------



## wildman0101 (16 Oct 2010)

Swingline: Bang on suggestion. Regards:
 the SSF does share that lineage and could only enhance the relationship.
57chevy: They (FSSF) set the example for Special Forces around the world.
Tested, through blood, through  esprit de corp, through hell.  
OSONS,
Scoty B


----------



## wildman0101 (25 Nov 2010)

Yo 57Chevy,
Found a couple pic's of 2 beautiful girl's.
Thought you might like.
Cheer's.
OSONS.
Scoty B


----------



## wildman0101 (25 Nov 2010)

Opp's 2nd pic here.


----------



## wildman0101 (25 Nov 2010)

Frak .... Try this again.... LOL


----------



## mariomike (25 Nov 2010)

If you don't mind your 1957 Chevrolet's chrome yellow:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/93934248@N00/2253173483/in/photostream/
They stayed with that colour until 1986. For sure it was Accident Squad, because only they had sirens, and it is a two-door. They had big radio aerials on the passenger side rear fender, and would fly a black pennant whenever someone got killed in an accident. 
( I do not see an aerial on the car in the photo. )
Cars like that patrolled the Gardinder Expressway and the Don Valley Parkway, as well as all other roadways in Metro Toronto..

Same car MTP 057 with the old "Keep it Beautiful" plates:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/93934248@N00/2253166659/

( Interesting to compare the rear highway safety light to what they have today. And still keep getting rear-ended. )


----------



## wildman0101 (25 Nov 2010)

Mario,,
SWeeeet... 57 Police Interceptor.
My guess,,, Probably V-8 
Chevy 302-305 small block v-8
upgraded to S/M 350-400
I love Rat(chevy) so interchang-
able. Open duece 2-bbl some-thing 
like dodge. 2 2-bbl v-8 like a dodge 
six pack (v-8) till they got into the 
muscle 4bbl-dual 4bbl intake mani's
Dodge was all muscle. Rats (chevy)
wern't far behind,,, ford. baaahhaaa-
hhaa. Just my 2 cent's
Scoty B
Man I miss them muscle car day's....


----------



## mariomike (25 Nov 2010)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Scoty B
> Man I miss them muscle car day's....



I miss them too, Scoty. I've only owned two cars in my life. A Chysler Newport and a Buick LeSabre. The Newport - it had absolutely no "road feel", and, living in the city, was a nightmare parallel park. I never could find a passenger side mirror for it. I sold the LeSabre shortly after I retired. I know it is still on the road. It had those "Keep it beautiful" plates I mentioned. I kept the plates. Drive the wife's SUV now.
But, when I was young, I got to really *put the pedal down *on a few of the remaining Cadillacs, Bonnevilles and Oldsmobiles. Incredibly smooth suspension, even over street car tracks, with awesome acceleration. ( The braking not quite as awesome.   ) They were a lot of fun, but were gone all too soon.


----------



## 57Chevy (25 Nov 2010)

Hehehe
OK, I should tell you.......My all time favorite, practically rustproof, steel machine with 1/4 inch chromed bumbers
with extra large whitewalls.
Oh Yeah.....with an engine that could pull the arse out of the country. ;D

 Looking for one
 Check these babes out1957 Chevy For Sale
 :cheers:


----------



## PanaEng (26 Nov 2010)

2 CER, 87-92

Love to hear more about your progress with this initiative.

Chimo!
Frank


----------



## wildman0101 (27 Nov 2010)

Pan
This is the website i sent a message on thier 
guestbook. No respone to date.

http://firstspecialserviceforce.net

Will try again with the webmaster at

info@firstspecialserviceforce.net.

Thanks for bringing this to my attention as I
didn't realise all this time had passed. This is what I sent.
Maybe it was misunderstood.

Gentleman,, I served with the SSF(Special Service Force) Petawawa 1977-1989.Reformed as a special service force after the 1st Special Service ww2 also famed as the ("Devil's Brigade"). I was hoping to form an association with you and the special service force's Canadian) today. I look forward to hearing from you my brother's in arm's. Best Regard's, OSONS.(we dare) Scoty B
Oct 29,2010 
  
 From: Vernon BC 
 Email:  leigh111655@yahoo.com
Anyway another message was sent to webmaster.
Cheer's,
Scoty B


----------



## wildman0101 (27 Nov 2010)

Mario,
And to think my fist car was a 69 Ford Torino.
351 Cleveland 2-Holly 650 4-bbl double pump 
carb's. Muncie Lockstall 4-Spd. 911 rear. Did 
high 7's low 8-s quarter straight line racing. 
57Chevy
Nice website I'am drooling man.
Cant believe i still got a pic. Named  her after 
my favorite baseball player (Babe Ruth)
When she rocked she went sonic. Just like 
the ball Babe cracked right outa the park.
Cheer's,
Scoty B


----------



## SSF HQ OR CLK (1 Dec 2010)

I guess i was one of the first members of the Special Service force in Petawawa as i was one of the HQ OR clks in E1.  It was always an interesting job and we loved to be one of Christies critters as he always fed us well.

There were a lot of fond memories and lessons learned for themilitary and life in general and it was without a doubt the best start to a career that a young private could get.

As to an earlier comment about what we were supposed to fight with that we seemed to not have the proper equipment to defend ourselves.  that was why we were light and quick remember all those Bde EX's and the moves.  The plan was to strike at the enemy and move before he could get a fix for his guns or planes.  

I still have one of the original wood and brass crest plaques that were given to HQ staff officers upon their posting out of the unit.


----------



## wildman0101 (1 Dec 2010)

SSF HQ Welcome.
I remeber General C bombing up 
in his jeep as I was checking out 
the fluid level in the hub's on my 
ferrett scour car,,, bawling me out
for not having my black coverall's 
on. Then he cracked up and said 
"April Fool's". Jumped back in his 
jeep and took off. Weirdest thing is
it was April Fool's Day. Go Figure.
Cheer's,
OSON'S
Scoty B


----------



## wildman0101 (14 Jan 2011)

1st special Service Force's WW2
SSF (Petawawa) 77-89
I tried guy's
I haven't heard from the associa-
tion (FSSF) in Montana. 
FirstSpecialServiceForce.net
Have sent message to webmaster
and email's. Have yet recieved a re-
ply. So here's the deal,,, Having serv-
ed with the SSF(Petawawa) and 
having our history associated with
the First Special Service Force I'am 
gonna brag my ass off about that 
fact. OSONS
Scoty B
In the meantime I'am still going for 
the co-association. Either or I'am 
gonna make it happen. In other
word's I'am gonna make s@@@
happen.


----------



## Chewie (20 Jan 2011)

DUKES COY
1 RCR      81-82   London  Ont    

2 great years prior to going to Germany....

Don't forget those jump boots we had to polish....


----------



## 57Chevy (20 Jan 2011)

Wildman101....Check out this similarity grouping ;D (Two little similar tokens left for the enemy)

First photo from First Special Service Force Living History Group
 site,
and

Second photo from  Photo gallery Commando.org site

(Lots of FSSF photos can be found there)
Dig in ;D

                              (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## wildman0101 (22 Jan 2011)

Chewie-Right on
57Chevy Thanks.
Check my post's re:
Commando.org 
look for wildman011
Also checked the other 
website you mentioned,,
and a few more. 
Have yet to hear from 
FSSF Montana,, via the 
website and the webmaster.
Anyway i've got to date 63
reply's to my post..
OSONS Brother's
Scoty B


----------



## 57Chevy (20 Apr 2011)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> I would also like to see a lapel with the SSF badge also
> Scoty B






			
				57Chevy said:
			
		

> That is exactly what I have been looking for. That was the closest to it that I could find.
> So far.......anyway :
> And it's in the mail ;D



Guess what Scoty B ?
(and to all those interested)
I'm real happy to tell you that I found it  ;D
Good price, check it out here:
http://www.joedrouin.com/item.php?nbItemID=1608&nbTypeItemID=62&nbCatID=9


----------



## wildman0101 (20 Apr 2011)

Damn we must be on the same wavelength LOL
I just ordered 3.... Right on Brother. Will pass 
this info on to other SSF Brother's,,,and sister's
who wore the flash... Cheer's
OSONS
Scoty B


----------



## 57Chevy (20 Apr 2011)

Not too sure if there were any 'sisters' back then  ;D

But here's one that I would help out of a tree..... :


----------



## 57Chevy (20 Apr 2011)

A Tribute to a Legend 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPdw81a0sCs

Daring to Die - The Story of the Black Devil's Promo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDQMdNLcIuQ&feature=related

Now with youtube you get the privilege to meet some of these heroes  

The Devil's Brigade (FSSF) Veterans Visit Canada's 3PPCLI  (Feb 2, 2011)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3B8yQ-V_vA


----------



## wildman0101 (23 Apr 2011)

Thanks ,,,unforunately my dinosuar(win98) wont play u-tube...
Will see if i got some pic's of Mary (MP-Petawawa)(SSF)... 
Dangerous lil gal. (Black-Belt) Judo/juijistzu/karate/tai-kwon-do.
Just the type of gal you want to take home and meet Mom...LOL
But that's another story... Cheers
OSONS
Scoty B


----------



## Robert J. Talty (13 May 2011)

Hello to all and current members. I was part of the SSF from 81 - 89.  I miss those days.  I have moved all over Canada and have now situated here in the USA.  Don't get me wrong I am very proud to have served both for the Hussar's and Dragoon's.  Being Airborne certified as an active jumper was awesome.  I am very proud of all the services both Canadian and American.  Keep up the fight, my prays are with you all everyday.  Lastly, I am all for an association to keep in touch.   Hey by the way if anyone knows how to get an AIC coin. Chat me up ; with all the moving I have lost mine and it still is a big part of me that I accomplished.  Love you all and bring home safe.  Robert J. Talty (MCpl Retired)  OSONS all the way


----------



## Slayer666 (6 Jan 2012)

Postal Corps attached to 2RCHA 1980 82


----------



## wildman0101 (9 Feb 2012)

Slayer 666,
Welcome Brother. Good to hear from you .
Cheer's and best Regard's, Scoty B.


----------



## Speakers (23 Mar 2012)

Hello All.

A Google search for 2 SSF brought me here.  A pleasant surprise, I must say.

I can't recall whether it was a bunch from 1 Cdo or 2 Cdo that 'closed' the Mackie Tavern in Pembroke after they had settled in at Petawawa.  Had to establish some sort of reputation, I guess. 

I was with 2 SVC BN (1976 - 1980) and my most enjoyable period was serving with our TAMS (Tactical Air Movements Section) unit.  Slinging loads for air transport and ferrying the Airborne's equipment to their various jump locations were our main purposes - this allowed me the occasional opportunity for a ride in a Huey or Kiowa.  'Course, watching one of our loads come sliding out of the back of a Herc during a LAPES drop was always fun.

Things I'll always remember:
The loss of Cpl. John McLaren in a stupid traffic accident on our return trip from Exercise Georgian Strike at CFB Borden,
The 'poison punch' incident,
Serving as the base commander's driver (don't remember the General's name...),
Serving as the Service Battalion commander's driver - Lt. Col. Andrew Nellestyn,
Sitting in a slit trench on winter exercise - minus 30F with everything covered in hoar frost and the full moon making it all glitter,
The annual firepower demonstration,

Here's a aerial shot I took of the base in 1978 as well as the Militia Concentration Training on the Mattawa Plains...ring a bell, anyone?


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Apr 2012)

Asss *** Does'nt know jack aboput the SSF. Ignorance is a sign of ignorance. I wore that SSF Flash for 7 of the 12 i served. I was damn proud when I put up that flash,,,, considering 
our pre desseror's the 1St special service force also known as the "devil's brigade" ...They had a parade in Petawawa when we put up that Flash including original member's of the Deviil's Brigade. Just rambling ,Cheer's Scoty B


----------



## Jackal1970 (8 Apr 2012)

I see this is a older post but Ill post incase you are still collecting info.

I was in until 1992.
SSF HQ & SIGS - Line Troop
2 Service Battalion - Comms Det.


----------



## 421_434_226 (8 Apr 2012)

1 RCR as a maintainer
London 88 - 91


----------



## wildman0101 (9 Apr 2012)

Welcome Gizmo. Cheer's ... Scoty B


----------



## wildman0101 (9 Apr 2012)

Welcome Jacko_1970. Cheer's Scoty B


----------



## 57Chevy (30 May 2012)

Scoty B

SSF Pipes and Drums photos, Fort W. H Harrison Helena Montana 1992 Home of the Devil's Brigade 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/ssf%20pipes%20and%20drums/1stmotors/060.jpg?o=2


 Also saw this keepsake online:
 ;D cheers


----------



## wildman0101 (21 Jun 2012)

57Chevy Re: keepsake. I'm gonna get me one. Cheer's


----------



## wildman0101 (1 Sep 2012)

A Brigade is what? 5000 men and woman. I know there is more of you out there. Let's get this happening. 
Any-Way Cheer's and best regard's. OSONS. Scoty B
P.S. The Challenge coin was tossed on the table.


----------



## Gunplumber (1 Sep 2012)

I did a short stint in Pet with 2 Svc Bn on OJT in 1984 and then I went back in 1992 and served with HQ and E Bty 2RCHA till 1996.


----------



## bick (1 Sep 2012)

Lets be real.  The SSF was just a brigade, just like 1 CBG.  People like to see the SSF as a modern version of the FSSF....well, it wasn't.  Actually, the Battle Honours of the FSSF were carried by The Canadian Airborne Regiment.  The part of the SSF that most other parts hated.

BTW, I was in the SSF from 1986-1992


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2012)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> Lets be real.  The SSF was just a brigade, just like 1 CBG.  People like to see the SSF as a modern version of the FSSF....well, it wasn't.  Actually, the Battle Honours of the FSSF were carried by The Canadian Airborne Regiment.  The part of the SSF that most other parts hated.
> 
> BTW, I was in the SSF from 1986-1992



OK.  Lets be real.  Yes, if you want to think that it was only a Bde like all the rest, in a sense it was.  At the same time it was not.  All the Regular Force Units that held hard jump positions were in the SSF.  There were Jump positions in the Engineers, the RCHA, and the Hussars/RCD.  The SSF held it's soldiers to a higher standard of fitness than the other Bdes.   It was a highly mobile Bde, where the others were not.   It was never only the CAR and nothing but the CAR.


----------



## bick (1 Sep 2012)

Read my post again. The FSSF honors were only carried by The Canadian Airborne Regiment. Like I said, I was a member of the Bde.  The Regiment specialized in airborne operations with it's force multipliers.  The only thing special about the SSF was The Canadian Airborne Regiment battle group. The SSF was born when The Regiment moved to pet and ceased to exist on disbandment


----------



## Abram Tank (1 Sep 2012)

Good day
Posted to D bty 2RCHA Gun detachment 15A, from 1982-1985. Part of the SSF and AML.
Moved to 2RCHA Air Defence Troop in 1985 before posted to Chatham NB .

Cheers


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Sep 2012)

Abram Tank said:
			
		

> Posted to D bty 2RCHA Gun detachment 15A, from 1982-1985.



I should know you then.....


----------



## bick (1 Sep 2012)

Linking up old mates. What an awesome website


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2012)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> Read my post again. The FSSF honors were only carried by The Canadian Airborne Regiment. Like I said, I was a member of the Bde.  The Regiment specialized in airborne operations with it's force multipliers.  The only thing special about the SSF was The Canadian Airborne Regiment battle group. The SSF was born when The Regiment moved to pet and ceased to exist on disbandment



That is not the point I was making.  If you want to get real technical, the CAR perpetuated the Battle Honours of not only the FSSF, but those of 1 Can Para Bn as well.  The fact that the CAR did has no relevance on the SSF as a Bde.


----------



## bick (2 Sep 2012)

The OP was the one trying to link the "new" SSF to the FSSF.  And yes, I know The Regiment carried the battle honors of 1 CPB...but, we weren't discussing them.  We routinely had members of 1 CPB and the FSSF attend our functions.

The idea that the SSF held it's soldiers to a higher PT standard is also false.  The SSF had soldiers in all shapes and sizes and completed the same PT tests as other Bdes.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Sep 2012)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> The idea that the SSF held it's soldiers to a higher PT standard is also false.



I hope you don't think to speak for 2RCHA................


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2012)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> The OP was the one trying to link the "new" SSF to the FSSF.  And yes, I know The Regiment carried the battle honors of 1 CPB...but, we weren't discussing them.  We routinely had members of 1 CPB and the FSSF attend our functions.
> 
> The idea that the SSF held it's soldiers to a higher PT standard is also false.  The SSF had soldiers in all shapes and sizes and completed the same PT tests as other Bdes.



Were there all shapes and sizes in the SSF?  Yes, there were.  I remember one Navy member walking down the street who's Workdress had to have been made by a tent maker.  Those examples were the extreme exception, and not the norm in the SSF.

Actually, having seen the other Bdes, and such, at the time, I would still say the the SSF held its soldiers to a higher standard.  Many of today's competitions have their origins in the SSF.  Not that they directly were spin offs of SSF competitions, but many were mimicking or outright copies of SSF competitions.  There were something like twenty SSF competitions, from March and Shoot, various wpn shoots, Biathlon, 2 X 13, Ironman, etc.  The SSF were the first to wear a Bde/formation Patch (on both sleeves in the 70's) and the sense of pride of being in that Bde was, in my opinion, higher than other Bdes.  

I may also knock you on your "1 CPB" as it not being a proper abbreviation.  

As to the OP trying to link the SSF to the FSSF, then perhaps you should go back and read the history of the SSF.  It does indeed link itself back to the FSSF.......as a Bde, not just the CAR, a unit in the formation, who perpetuated their Battle Honours.   

If you want, perhaps you can show us all a Brigade that holds Battle Honours, to justify your stand.  To the best of my knowledge, in the CF, it is the Units within the Bde who hold Battle Honours, not the Bde.


----------



## X Royal (2 Sep 2012)

Abram Tank said:
			
		

> Good day
> Posted to D bty 2RCHA Gun detachment 15A, from 1982-1985. Part of the SSF and AML.


OK what's the "AML"?
Sure you don't mean AMF(L). Ace Mobile Force (Land)


----------



## Abram Tank (3 Sep 2012)

Good day sorry about that it should of been AMF(L) not AML.

Yes Bruce we known each other.

You were I think in Bty HQ with Shaun Moyles at the time in the CP.

We were also in Norway and England together as was JR Ewing.

Cheers


----------



## wildman0101 (9 Sep 2012)

OSONS George. The SSF was formed and fashoned after the original !st SSF. CAR was moved to petawawa to reform that BDE. Hence the SSF. We did the same training. Mind you our tech was better. CAR wa the spear tip but but we had the same training albite our's were specializations. Mine was intel. Combat Inteligence Operator. Even though i was Armoured I could still do CAR. I.E. Repel Kiowa-Wall,insert ECT., sneak n peak,
and it wasn't just the BDE we were all trained as our predecessor's in all warfare technique's,,, Demolition's
and the list goe's on. OSONS Brother's. In other word's I was damn proud to serve with you. Just my Rantish.. LOL. Bye the way,, thank-you for posting.. Cheer's,,,next beer's on me. Scoty B


----------



## Stormbringer732 (7 Nov 2012)

I was in 2 RCHA (73  to75 then to 1RCHA TILL79 THEN 2 RCHA TILL 82) and have the  SSF badge and also worked with 1 RCR from London and have the AMF badge :


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Nov 2012)

George,,, Thank's,,, I stand corrected. Cheer's. Scoty B


----------



## kj_gully (8 Dec 2012)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> Lets be real.  The SSF was just a brigade, just like 1 CBG.  People like to see the SSF as a modern version of the FSSF....well, it wasn't.  Actually, the Battle Honours of the FSSF were carried by The Canadian Airborne Regiment.  The part of the SSF that most other parts hated.
> 
> BTW, I was in the SSF from 1986-1992



C'mon, if it was just another brigade, how come we had "SSF boots"? Man as a new Sapper with a set of green and tan DEU bloused , I loved those boots.... and the Jump smock- that was bling, before it was a buzzword.... 2 CER, 1988-1993, CAR 1993-1995


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Dec 2012)

Chill man. I was damn proud to serve in that brigade. 
Reformed Pet 1977,,, SSF after our predesessor 
FSSF WW2.  Also known as The Devil's Brigade. 
CAR was our main component. But we were all train 
as per Devil's Brigade, Unarmed Cambat, Domolition's
Repell, Para.. Ect,, Ect.My specialty was intelligence... 
Anay-way Damn proud to have served with you guy's.
Next beer's on me.


----------



## Jackal1970 (11 Dec 2012)

Was SSF HQ & SIGS - Line Troop late 80s to early 90s plus reserve roles before and afterwards. 
 I think a SSF Group would be a good idea.  Oddly enough I work at the Fire Dept now and one of my co-workers was 2 Cmdo  I will pass this along to him.   iper:


----------



## wildman0101 (31 Dec 2012)

Jack if you wore the flash you earned it. Pt is Pt but yes we were held to a higher standard, All of 
our qualification's set the example. We were a Special Service Force reformed as our predessor's
were formed  as. Right down to said same training, Ect. I was so damn proud to be associated with
the First Special Service force, (AKA) the Devil's Brigade. I'll shut-up now. Gettin sentimental. Cheer's.
Scoty B


----------



## Bud64 (30 Jan 2013)

I was posted In Pet. from 1985 to 1989
with the 8CH






Man the was a long time ago.


----------



## Olof (11 Feb 2013)

2 RCHA "D" Battery AMF(L) 1982 - 1989


----------



## Olof (11 Feb 2013)

Abram Tank said:
			
		

> Good day sorry about that it should of been AMF(L) not AML.
> 
> Yes Bruce we known each other.
> 
> ...


I remember England...


----------



## apride58 (22 Sep 2013)

Was with SSF HQ & Sigs from 1987-1993


----------



## Old EO Tech (22 Sep 2013)

Was SSF 2 Svc Bn and AB Svc Cdo, 1989-1993.


----------



## Virtnan (2 Oct 2013)

Hi All:
Great posts, really good to hear from ex-SSF members. George Wallace good to hear from you, you were one of the instructors on my 1982 TQ3 course... The SSF was a unique unit and I am very proud of my service while in the Huzzars. While the airborne often fielded the edge of what was the brigade, without the other units, it wouldn't have existed. I can't help but believe we were were somewhat of a unique animal, my combat leaders course comes to mind which was brutal... We often completed fairly unique exercises such as live fire, etc... Yes no argument about the equipment, the cougars we trained with we're not designed or intended to be an armoured fighting vehicle. It worked well for exercises such as aid to the civil power etc. The MLVW also comes to mind which was a piece of junk from bombardia, bad spelling sorry... Also the Iltis, your most likely safer Ina volkswagon bug...LOL...

All the best brothers! OSON'S all the way!

Mike Virtanen, Ret / MCPL / 8CH(PL) 81 - 86 / RCD 86 - 88CEW


----------



## apride58 (2 Oct 2013)

I taught a few combat Int courses in Pet. The RCD were always well represented. Always did well. I was always impressed by their turn out and attitude. Damn fine unit.


----------



## Radio Op 211 (25 Oct 2013)

I was a Radio Operator 211 attached to the HQ and Signals Sqn from 1979 - 1982 then transferred to the 1 RCR in London until I got out in 1984.


----------



## bobhill56 (29 Dec 2013)

Also former member of the Intelligence Section from 1981 to 1986, known as Tonto, great times with the Bridage, great section, some strange characters, you have to be a little nuts to be an intop, Merry Christmas all, Tonto


----------



## apride58 (30 Dec 2013)

IntOps nuts? Nah.... lol. Just a little loony tunes...   :blotto:


----------



## johnroberthennebury (30 May 2014)

Spr. John Hennebury 1980-1984


----------



## Vasily (23 Aug 2014)

Thank you for reaching out.
I was posted at C.F.B. Petawawa when it changed over to become SSF.  I was a member of 2 SVC Battalion and went into training for the new adjustment of becoming Canada's elite force SSF.
The training was rigid and demanding but necessary.  I was proud to be a member of the SSF and I still am proud as a veteran.  We were on the edge, ready and we welcomed the opportunity to serve when it involved helping another human being.
You never lose your training and to this day I remember and would be prepared to protect.  However, I am older now and my ability to run 1.5 miles in less than 10 minutes is not quite in what you might call "qualified" to meet the standard of the day then.  But, I know with my mental capability I would certainly give it a good go to meet the qualifying time today.
My mind is still ready, but my body is older and tired.  A few injuries over the years also have caused limitations now.  Regardless I can push beyond the limits of pain if I was required too.  Especially if it involved saving a life or helping a person in crisis or conflict.  The quote, "Once a soldier, Always a soldier" applies very profoundly I might add.  
Do the other former members of the SSF still feel like they can contribute even though their bodies are older and less agile so to speak?  Do world events and crisis cause you to be on edge and ready? 
Peace, C.


----------



## Jackal1970 (3 Oct 2014)

Not sure if anyone else watched this last night, but the American Heroes Channel had the Black Devils documentary on and they put alot of focus on the Canadians.  Worth finding if you havent.

I just jumped in at Normandy for the 70th anniversay of D Day - they still love our jump smocks over there.


----------



## madhatter87rx7 (7 Aug 2015)

I was a Radio Technician with 2 Signals Squadron in 1976 and was on the inception parade for the SSF in 1977 when the SSF HQ & SIGS was born. I left SSF HQ & SIGS in 1978. Fond memories. Especially when we beat the Airborne Regiment at the ranges on the SMG team.


----------



## chadfinlay (29 Jul 2018)

Hello,

My brother Duane Robert Finlay served in the SSF, Airborne and with the Dragoons (Van Doos). I dont have a lot of info on him as he took his own life after he got out of the service. I am wondering if his name rings a bell with anyone on here and if you could give me any info or stories on him. 
He was one hell of a brother and I never did get to talk to him about his service as I was fairly young when he passed. 

Thank you all for your service, I have nothing but the utmost respect.

Chad


----------



## chadfinlay (29 Jul 2018)

He served in Bosnia and was on the UN Protection Force i believe.


----------

